# For those interested in 8750h laptops.



## Dracarys (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello,

Just wanted to share my brief experience with my new laptop since I had been procrastinating for months. There was some doubt about thermal throttling, voice count, latency, and overall performance with these devices. I'm glad to say I have not experienced any of these issues, and it's an absolute beast.

I ended up getting the Razerblade 15 base model 2018 from Amazon, because it comes with 2 hard drive bays, and I added the 3 year warranty through Asurion, since Razer only offers 1 year.



The build quality is almost on par with Mac Book Pro's, very pristine and professional, however I added a D-Brand matte skin to cover the green logo on the front. It was between the Razer and the MSI GS65, but the MSI was more expensive with a much worse build quality and design.

I replaced the HDD with a Samsung Pro SSD 500gb, and used the 120gb m.2 sata drive for samples. Keep in mind this is a SATA m.2, not NVMe, but it can be upgraded to a 970 EVO or whatever NVMe drive you prefer, which I'll be doing soon (2tb NVMe SSD).

So, in a nutshell, I've been able to run 3 full instances of Kontakt with heavy samples, 9 instances of intense synths, multiple reverbs, EQ's, etc. If I toned down the FX and synths, I could probably run 10 full instances of Kontakt no problem. I have 50+ tracks playing simultaneously with dense orchestra, no clicks or pops using Realtek, YES Realtek stock drivers, performing just as well as my RME PCI soundcard on my desktop (in terms of MIDI)

Thermal throttling? None. CPU stayed at a consistent 3.5-3.9gz, no drop outs or clicks, and temps never reached over 75C without cranking the fans. Taskbar CPU at 40-50% utilization and Vienna Ensemble around 50-60% at 1024 buffer. I loaded the exact same session on my desktop, and Vienna was at 70%.

So the 8750h is outperforming my 3930k, and all while streaming from only ONE sata 3 SSD that's filled right to the rim, opposed to the several 850 pros and 860 Evos I have on my desktop.

It made me realize my 3930k is very outdated, so I'm looking at the 9700k atm. The only down side of the this model laptop so far is 32gb ram limit. But, this is just for travel purposes, and considering it's very light, not that hot or loud, I think 32gb is enough for getting ideas down. If you've been looking at this laptop, I would wait until the end of the year, or even next year, so it's even cheaper. I don't think Razer will be offering 2 hard drives anymore, seems like they're moving away from that, but I could be wrong.

Anyway, I'll be posting more thorough and scientific tests in the future when I add a 2tb NVMe SSD, and an external Samsung T5 SSD. I think all this thermal throttling and stigma around laptops only matters if you're gaming, and if that massive GTX/RTX graphics card is running. Obviously there's laptops even better cooled with more internal drives out there, but and feels as nice as this one IMHO.

Thanks


----------



## Neifion (Mar 31, 2019)

Good to hear! I have a 2019 advanced model arriving Wednesday which I will use for music, work, and gaming. If the onboard audio works as you say, I may hold off on an audio interface.


----------



## Dracarys (Mar 31, 2019)

Neifion said:


> Good to hear! I have a 2019 advanced model arriving Wednesday which I will use for music, work, and gaming. If the onboard audio works as you say, I may hold off on an audio interface.



Why did you go for the advanced? 64gb and better GPU? Would think any composer wants that internal hard drive, but I guess you can always have a bay of SSDs through thunderbolt. I still have 20 days to return, I might and wait for the next model in case they add two m.2 slots. If not I'll rebuy this for cheaper.


----------



## Neifion (Apr 5, 2019)

Dracarys said:


> Why did you go for the advanced? 64gb and better GPU? Would think any composer wants that internal hard drive, but I guess you can always have a bay of SSDs through thunderbolt. I still have 20 days to return, I might and wait for the next model in case they add two m.2 slots. If not I'll rebuy this for cheaper.



Improved thermals. And yeah, the 64gb makes it more future proof. I’m planning on upgrading the ssd to 1tb. That will be enough for my samples.


----------



## Dracarys (Apr 8, 2019)

Neifion said:


> Improved thermals. And yeah, the 64gb makes it more future proof. I’m planning on upgrading the ssd to 1tb. That will be enough for my samples.



I see, so you'll be relying on external USB SSD's or some type of Thunderbolt Bay if you ever do a huge session. I wonder how one Samsung T5 would hold up. Hope you're enjoying new Blade now!


----------



## Fang (Jul 4, 2019)

Dracarys said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to share my brief experience with my new laptop since I had been procrastinating for months. There was some doubt about thermal throttling, voice count, latency, and overall performance with these devices. I'm glad to say I have not experienced any of these issues, and it's an absolute beast.
> 
> ...




I have a very similar spec laptop with the 8750h, your temperatures are really good. Never goes above 75? Did you undervolt your cpu?

Mine hits 90, but rarely much higher


----------



## Dracarys (Jul 4, 2019)

Fang said:


> I have a very similar spec laptop with the 8750h, your temperatures are really good. Never goes above 75? Did you undervolt your cpu?
> 
> Mine hits 90, but rarely much higher



No undervolt, the Razer is good with CPU temps, it only gets hot when gaming I'd assume. I gamed for about 30 minutes and I don't remember anything near 90.


----------

